# Portable saw mill needed



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

A friend of mine just offered me a FREE 5' long x 30" diameter black walnut log. Only problem is I don't have any way to cut it into boards. If anyone in the Lancaster PA area has a portable saw mill for hire or barter I'd be interested in hearing from you. Maybe we can work something out.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ken,

Try posting on Craigslist.... or the Freecycle board in the area........

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LancasterCountyFreecycle/

I got a bunch or replies...........


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe contact your Dept. Of Agriculture/Forestry Dept.? They usually have a list of sawmills. I get referrals from my regional forester, people call him and he sends them my way.
Here is the number to your Dept. of Ag., it's worth a shot. 
*Hardwoods Development Council 
*717-772-3715

More often than not you kind find a really good sawyer this way, sometimes when you put an ad looking for one and a guy answers...he may be looking for work. Not that it is always the case, but I would take my logs to a guy who is a little behind before one who has a mill setting in the weeds and rusting. Know what I mean?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Be sure to find out all you can about the log from the gifter. Ask if it is from a yard, especially a back yard, and if it was near a fenceline etc.

If it from within the city limits or was in a park etc. let the sawyer know.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Good advice TT...but they are going to lie, "There ain't a nail in it, no way" :laughing:

That is something to think about though for sure Ken. I hit a nail, it is $20...I hit 3 and off the mill it goes:whistling2:, come get your firewood.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll borrow the metal detector wand from work to scan it first.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located? Thus would help locate someone close to you.


----------



## Air Force 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Chain Saw Mill*

Ken, 
This is the best I can do for you, I just finished making this chain saw mill and it works great. It is made for a 27" bar and will handle any thing in Arkansas, if you need any information on making one let me know.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Ken, how about an update? :laughing:

Sorry guys I couldn't resist. This is the oldest post in the milling section and I couldn't resist to see what happens if I ask Ken for an update. 

So did you ever get that walnut milled?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Ken, how about an update? :laughing:
> 
> Sorry guys I couldn't resist. This is the oldest post in the milling section and I couldn't resist to see what happens if I ask Ken for an update.
> 
> So did you ever get that walnut milled?


Unfortunately the guy who offered it to me burried it under a huge pile of firewood like two days after he told me about it. Thanks for all the great feedback though. Sorry for the slow response time guys. I haven't been on the site for a while because my entire shop is packed up in boxes and waiting to be moved. Hopefully by spring I will be moving into a basement shop more than twice the size of my current shop.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update Ken. Sounds like a great deal anytime you get to double the size of your shop. Now you'll have to buy more tools to use the space properly. :shifty:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Thanks for the update Ken. Sounds like a great deal anytime you get to double the size of your shop. Now you'll have to buy more tools to use the space properly. :shifty:


Yeah, I'm already starting a list of new tools to buy! :smile:


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

IF YOU HAVEN'T FOUND A MILL YET YOU CAN GO to FORESTRY FORUM.COM & look at the top under forum extras there is a listing for sawyers. or call woodmizer. or if you come to candor ny i'll do it for free. I'm near Ithaca .
jim


----------

